# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  كيف يمكن استخدام الخلايا الشمسية في انتاج الكهرباء ؟

## solar power

كيف يمكن استخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية في انتاج الكهرباء ؟


تنقسم الطاقة الشمسية التي تقع علي الأرض من خلال القدرة علي الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية والضوئية ، حيث يمكن استخدام كل واحد مع تقنيات متعددة ، في حين يتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية في عمليات التجفيف وتسخين المياه ، و التقنيات الأكثر شهره التي يتم استغلالها من خلال الطاقة الكهروضوئية الخلايا الضوئية أو الخلايا هيتتكون من أوراق أشباه الموصلات التي تنتج تيار كهربائي عندما يمس الضوء عليها.

الإشعاع الشمسي السنوي علي سطح الأرض هو أكثر من 6000 مرات الطاقة المستهلكة في العالم كل عام ، ويقدر العلماء ان ربع ساعة من الإشعاع الشمسي الذي يقع علي العالم قد يكون كافيا للسنه بأكملها.

أسعار الخلايا الشمسية 

الخلايا الشمسية ظهرت بعد 1954 وكانت أول خليه الكهروضوئية التجارية التي تنتجها مختبرات بيل ، ولكن لا يسمح لارتفاع التكلفة لنشر التجارية واستخدامها لفتره طويلة من الزمن في التطبيقات الصغيرة مثل اللعب وبعض الساعات ، ولكن مع تطور التصميم الخاص بك وانخفاض أسعار الخلايا الشمسية بدات في الدخول في قطاع إنتاج الكهرباء بقوة ، وخاصه مع الاتجاات نحو مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة ، والتي كانت أكثر انتشارا في منافسه كبيره بين المنتجين الأوروبيين والصينيين ، مما ادي إلى انخفاض كبير في الأسعار في السنوات القليلة الماضية.


يعتقد الكثيرون ان الخلايا الكهروضوئية يمكن ان تعمل فقط في المناخات الحارة ، وهذا هو الاعتقاد الخاطئ بان الخلايا الشمسية تحتاج فقط أشعه الشمس والحرارة ، ولكن الحرارة يمكن ان يسبب فقدان بعض الطاقة التي تقع علي تلك الخلايا بسبب  معدلات الزيادة في الإشعاع.

----------

